# Jezzus, how I wish fuel was cheaper...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I would love this to tool around in...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2659455.htm

Useful too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I dread to think how bad that is. When we picked up our Mini, the dealer had a supercharged RR sport. He said he drove it for a week before parking it up. It had 8mpg showing when he first got it and after a motorway journey, he managed to get it all the way up to 11.4mpg.

Ouch.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> I dread to think how bad that is. When we picked up our Mini, the dealer had a supercharged RR sport. He said he drove it for a week before parking it up. It had 8mpg showing when he first got it and after a motorway journey, he managed to get it all the way up to 11.4mpg.
> 
> Ouch.


Yeah, but Kell, a good laugh. I think we've all forgotten how to laugh. :?


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Just needs an LPG conversion 

SJ


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Super Josh said:


> Just needs an LPG conversion


Just needs exporting to the US like me...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome, I would love something like that 

Charlie


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Welcome to my world, I put 80ish litre in my v12 jag and got 160ish miles on mostly open roads, put about 35 litres in this weekend and got around 50 odd miles around town etc....truly epic consumption , at least it sounds good with the straight pipes on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

That 6.2 GMC lump is is diesel isn't it - so while it isn't going to help much, consumption might be just a tiny bit less bad than you think. When you're not booting it. Which you always will be 

As a guide, if I drive sensibly in my 4.0 V8 automatic Defender, I get just over 10mpg.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, diesel it is and not a very good one. Lots of torque though so you'll need a standing order for transmission components if you are a bit less than gentle with it.

The ad also says LT85 gearbox which is that fitted to Series LRs. If true it wouldn't have lasted past third gear. 
I suspect that it has an LT95 box as fitted to early RRs and 101 gun tractor.

My old LR based racer with much modded 3.9 Rover V8 would do approx 3mpg; driving far from gently.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Very nice - almost too pretty to get dirty.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it. I'd buy it. Oh Rich just to rub it in a bit fuel is cheap here.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Love it. I'd buy it. Oh Rich just to rub it in a bit fuel is cheap here.


and so it should be,, its all stolen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I misjudged the amount of diesel I had left & was forced into a Texaco in Bridgend earlier this afternoon where it was 149.9p a litre!

I put a tenner in just to top up until I could get back to a reasonably priced (!) garage. By the time I'd driven the 25 miles down the motorway to my office the fuel light had come on again. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm averaging about 22 mpg on a good run in the Shogun.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> I misjudged the amount of diesel I had left & was forced into a Texaco in Bridgend earlier this afternoon where it was 149.9p a litre!
> 
> I put a tenner in just to top up until I could get back to a reasonably priced (!) garage. By the time I'd driven the 25 miles down the motorway to my office the fuel light had come on again. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I'm averaging about 22 mpg on a good run in the Shogun.


I guess the moral of this story is that you should move your office to be closer to Bridgend.


----------

